# Grip repair question



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a 12' Cabela's casting rod that I really like but the cork on the grip is starting to come off in small pieces. The rod was on close out when I bought it over 2 years ago. I only paid $29 for it but I really like it. OK now for the question: What would you guys put over the cork.. EVA or something else? The grip is pretty narrow so I was looking at just putting some thing over top of it. Any ideas what would work best?


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

not a rod builder but srink wrap would prolly be ure best bet.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Yep I would probably just heat shrink over it


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

shrink wrap or rod armor. You can buy it and do it yourself. Just use a heat gun to shrink it over the cork. Most of use shrink wrap from the get-go on our custom rods.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

fill the holes in the cork with wood filler, sand smooth, then heat shrink over it.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Grip Repair*



WALT D. said:


> fill the holes in the cork with wood filler, sand smooth, then heat shrink over it.


I agree with Walt here. It will last for a long time. C2


----------

